# 12/10/10 Ohio River



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well it was a nice day so Dave (GMRCatman) and I decided to get out. I have not had the boat out in about a month so I wanted to get out and run it and do some fishing. The sun was nice and it got up in the 40's The wind was terrible as usual but it was nice to be out. River was around 29 feet not much drift but it was very brown as to be expected. Only managed a few bites and Dave did manage to catch a 22 pound blue. Definitley nice to get out and plan on getting out more in the next few weeks.










Couple Action shots:


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and congrats on a good fish!


----------



## Scioto jetsled (Jun 26, 2008)

Man it has to be brutal out there on the water! Cool picture.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice fish!!! Thanks for the report!


----------

